# Anno 1404 + Fraps = kein Sound



## Tergo (1. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, kurze Frage, wie kann es sein, dass wenn ich mit Fraps Anno 1404 aufnehme,  ich auf den Videos hinterher keinen Ton habe?
Andere Spiele die ich mit Fraps aufnehme sind in Ordnung.. 
Selbst andere Spiele kann ich ohne Probleme mit Sound aufnehmen, ich kann auch die Dateien anderer Spiele dann mit Sound abspielen..

Grüße 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 02.05.2012 um 13:55 ----------

Alle, die dasselbe Problem haben, bei mir geschah die Lösung durch das Starten des Spiels als Administrator, viel Spaß


----------

